# mk3 oil? help!



## Chase23 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok, ive been told 20 different oil types to use on my 96 gti vr6.....(approx. 87,xxxx on engine)

Im currently using 5w30
ive been told to use thinner oil as i use use thicker oil and vise versa

so what do you guys suggest??


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

It gets kind of cold in NJ, so either 5w-40 like Rotella, or my pet oil, Mobil 1 High Miles in 10w-30. M1 HM 10w-30 is one of the few thick 30 weights. The 5w-30 is thinner, and good for most Euro engines, but the VR6 does run hot. 

Other thick 30s are Rotella 10w-30 SemiSyn, MaxLife Synth, German Syntec 0w-30 and the ever popular M1 0w-40.


If it were my ride, I'd go with the M1 HM.:thumbup:


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

Chase23 said:


> ok, ive been told 20 different oil types to use on my 96 gti vr6.....(approx. 87,xxxx on engine)
> 
> Im currently using 5w30
> ive been told to use thinner oil as i use use thicker oil and vise versa
> ...


I've got 2 VRs a AAA and an AFP use M1 0W40 it's served me well for a combined 326,000 miles with lots of track time on both.


----------



## Chase23 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool thanks! Is the M1 0w40 synthetic?


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Yes. Anything 0w is synthetic. Same with 5w-40.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

uNclear said:


> I've got 2 VRs a AAA and an AFP use M1 0W40 it's served me well for a combined 326,000 miles with lots of track time on both.



Any UOAs?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*326k tells the story*



Super Hans said:


> Any UOAs?


you don't need a uoa to say something works with that kind of smilage


----------

